# سؤال لمهندسي الاتصالات الموظفين ما أهم التخصصات الفرعية المطلوبة لشركات الاتصالات و البترول



## محمد عباس السماوي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم *​*أنا مهندس اتصالات عام واريد ان اسأل مهندسي الاتصالات الذين يعملون في شركات الاتصالات او الذين يعملون في شركات البترول عن أهم ما ينبغي لمهندس الاتصالات الإلمام به ويضيفه في سيرته الذاتية ليتمكن من العمل في هذه الشركات أو بالأصح حتى تكون سيرته الذاتية مقنعة فأنا خريج العام 2006 م وكلما قدمت لوظيفة اتاني الرد عبر الإيميل أنني حسب سيرتي الذاتية لا أستوفي الشروط المطلوبة ...*
*بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم *


----------



## امجد تلكوم (28 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد عباس السماوي قال:


> *السلام عليكم *​*أنا مهندس اتصالات عام واريد ان اسأل مهندسي الاتصالات الذين يعملون في شركات الاتصالات او الذين يعملون في شركات البترول عن أهم ما ينبغي لمهندس الاتصالات الإلمام به ويضيفه في سيرته الذاتية ليتمكن من العمل في هذه الشركات أو بالأصح حتى تكون سيرته الذاتية مقنعة فأنا خريج العام 2006 م وكلما قدمت لوظيفة اتاني الرد عبر الإيميل أنني حسب سيرتي الذاتية لا أستوفي الشروط المطلوبة ...*
> *بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم *


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ismallahabaja (23 يوليو 2014)

ما هي اكبر شركات تركيب أبراج في مصر​


----------

